# Removing unused external editors from LR menu



## donrisi (May 13, 2016)

I have several external editors that I no longer use.  Even though the software has been removed from my computer, they still appear on the Edit In menu.

Any idea how to remove them from the menu?  It's gotten quite unwieldy.  

Thanks.


----------



## Rob_Cullen (May 13, 2016)

Open Preferences [CTRL+,]
Select "External Editing" tab.
Click the "Additional External Editor / Preset" drop-down menu
Select the preset you want to remove.
Click the "Additional External Editor / Preset" menu- once again. ( I know- it doesn't make sense!)
Select "Delete Preset..._chosen preset"
_


----------



## donrisi (May 13, 2016)

Perfect!!!  Thank you!!


----------

